
Ask HN: Who are attending InOut 2015? - oswalpalash
I’m reaching out because I’m the Organizer of a student run India&#x27;s Premier Hackathon at NIT Surat called InOut - (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackinout.co&#x2F;) On the weekend of 31st Oct 2015, more than 300 of the most talented student developers and designers from IITs, IIITs, NITs, DTU and various other technical institutes are going to gather together for 30 hours to build things like mobile apps, websites, and hardware devices to show off their skills. We’re stoked to be hosting the first large-scale collegiate hackathon in India, and stepping up the hackathon game with amazing hardware equipment, top industry mentors, and of course involvement with awesome companies. I believe your sponsorship would add tons of value to our attendees. I’d love the opportunity to tell you more about the event and see how we can work together to get your firm out in front of some of the top developers in India. I am attaching media deck for your viewing. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B_qi8BzxX1nWcnFxNlQyNzU2eHM&#x2F;view?usp=sharing)<p>palash@hackinout.co
======
techidse
Seems like a promising event with Google, RethinkDB, Exotel and Github onboard
as sponsors already.

------
geekz239
Are the registrations still open? I would love to participate :)

